# Solved: "My Pictures"... Thumbnails don't show anymore



## raffikki (Apr 30, 2005)

When I go into "My Pictures" I don't see the pics anymore unless I actually click on them and get the preview on the left.
In View>Thumbnails is selected.
It's been like this for a long time and I used to be able to change it if I renamed the to file name ".jpeg".
Now that doesn't even work  
Anyone know what I've done wrong or if it can be changed?


----------



## buck52 (Mar 9, 2001)

What OS are you using?

Have you installed any new image software?

have a look here...
http://forums.pcworld.co.nz/archive/index.php/t-35068.html

buck


----------



## raffikki (Apr 30, 2005)

Thanks for the reply buck32, I had a look at the info on the link you provided and figured I'd give it a go. 

When I went to control panel>add/remove programs I saw Internet Explorer (then some numbers in brackets) I didn't look further down the list and clicked add/remove.
Stupid me then clicked on remove figuring the "repair" option would follow, instead I unintsalled something which was obviously important cause now I can't use IE!!
I then tried everything to get it going, reilstalling, d/ling again and the "repair" option that I later found.

Now I have two issues, still don't see thumbnails as pics and can't fix IE. (which I only use for windows update anyway) 

Any advise about the IE problem?? Should I post that on a different forum?

Regarding the thumbnails, you asked what OS I'm using....Windows ME
I have installed programs...1 for my scanner, 1 for my web cam and 1 I needed to use to view a friends picture disk. Would uninstalling these help?

Any advice will be highly appreciated


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

There is a thumbnail/preview fix here, select the one for 9x systems:

http://www.dougknox.com/utility/scripts_desc/fixpix.htm

If you get a script warning dialog from Symantec, let it run.

When you "remove" IE it should return you to the last installed version and it should be usable. But if something went wrong, update it again and apply the recent cumulative patch.

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/ie/downloads/critical/ie6sp1/default.mspx

If you've already done this, let me know just what isn't working.


----------



## raffikki (Apr 30, 2005)

Rollin' Rog, 
I went to http://www.dougknox.com/utility/scripts_desc/fixpix.htm, I clicked on the link fixpix.vbs for 9x systems and got another page that just had the following written on it:

'fixpix.vbs
'© Doug Knox - rev 02/18/2000
'Based on original work by Alex Nichol and other MS-MVP's
'Downloaded from www.dougknox.com

Option Explicit

'Declare variables
Dim WSHShell, p1, p2, p3
Set WSHShell = WScript.CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
p2 = "\CLSID\"
p3 = "{25336920-03F9-11cf-8FD0-00AA00686F13}"

'This code suggested by Bill James
For Each p1 in Array(".art",".bmp",".dib",".gif",".jfif",".jpe",".jpeg",".jpg",".png",".tif",".tiff",".wmf")
WSHShell.RegWrite "HKCR\" & p1 & p2, p3
Next

p2 = "\ShellEx\{BB2E617C-0920-11d1-9A0B-00C04FC2D6C1}\"
p3 = "{7376D660-C583-11d0-A3A5-00C04FD706EC}"

'This code suggested by Bill James
For Each p1 in Array(".art",".bmp",".dib",".gif",".jfif",".jpe",".jpeg",".jpg",".png",".wmf")
WSHShell.RegWrite "HKCR\" & p1 & p2, p3
Next

p1 = ".tif"
p3 = "{1AEB1360-5AFC-11d0-B806-00C04FD706EC}"
WSHShell.RegWrite "HKCR\" & p1 & p2, p3
p1 = ".tiff"
WSHShell.RegWrite "HKCR\" & p1 & p2, p3
p1 = ".htm"
p3 = "{EAB841A0-9550-11cf-8C16-00805F1408F3}"
WSHShell.RegWrite "HKCR\" & p1 & p2, p3
p1 = ".html"
WSHShell.RegWrite "HKCR\" & p1 & p2, p3

MsgBox "Thumbnails and Image Preview" & vbCR & "have been restored.", 4096, "Confirmation"

Set WSHShell = Nothing

 

With the IE problems, after I realised my mistake I ran the "repair" option in "Microsoft Internet Explorer" under add/remove programs.
When that didn't work I tried running the ie6setup.exe again.
When that didn't work I tried replacing that and running the new one.
So far nothing has worked 
I keep getting *The page cannot be displayed* 
The page you are looking for is currently unavailable. The Web site might be experiencing technical difficulties, or you may need to adjust your browser settings .....etc.
I fugure I uninstalled one of the Windows Updates, but I can't get there to d/l again without IE (plus I don't know exactly what I uninstalled)


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

If the fixpix file is opening like that, right click on it and select "save target"; then save it to a permanent folder and run it from there.

Check your IE settings and make sure it is not configured to run a proxy server. Check or uncheck the "automatically detect settings" option and try it both ways.

Try entering a known address in the address bar by typing, such as:

www.google.com

Also try an IP such as:

http://24.137.12.200/

which should bring you here.

and see if you get there.

Give me another HijackThis Scanlog in the Win98/ME forum and I'll look at it there.


----------



## raffikki (Apr 30, 2005)

Even after running the fixpix.vbs I only see large icons instead of the pics. 

I have run the "repair tool" for IE (got it all reinstalled) still the same 

Any more ideas?

I did find one site that suggested this:

To restore broken Explorer thumbnails for image file types, use the following commands:

* In WinME:
regsvr32 %windir%\system\thumbvw.dll 

but I'm not really sure what that means. How/where to use that command


----------



## raffikki (Apr 30, 2005)

It's now *SEMI* Solved..lol

I created a new folder in "my documents", dragged them into it one by one, and 98% were showed as thumbnails. The ones that weren't I draged back, renamed to either .jpg or .jpeg, (opposite of what they were named) draged to the new folder again and they are now *ALL* thumbnails :up:

I then deleted the original folder.

I'm not sure why this problemed occoured, hence the *SEMI*


----------

